# BLACK PIRANHA



## fish_luvah (Feb 24, 2005)

hi, i was wondering if anyone had any knowledge about "black piranhas" i got one about 3 weeks ago, she's about 3 inches and she's really shy, she rarely eats, and i've never seen her eat once (she always eats when i'm away!) i thought and heard black piranhas were one of the most aggressive fish out there and i was curious to see their personalities and what they were like. if anyone out there has any info. for me please share it, i would appreciate it!!! (as far as care for my black piranha, i currently have it in a 29 gallon tank, will be moving it to a larger one later, ph is at 7.0, temp is at 78 degrees). she's always hiding and seems to be easily frightened. will this always be the case? plz forgive me of my lack of knowledge, thats why i'm here for help


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

when i got my rhom I too was worried and asked the same thing "was this typical behavior for a new rhom"?. there especially shy when young and tend to hide most of the time. As long as she's eating everything should be fine just give her time.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Fish in a new environment will need adjusting to their new place. It can take a couple days, some a couple weeks, and some even months... all depending on the fish and how comfortable you can make him feel more secured with his surroundings. Your 3"er is still considered a baby. And like most babies, they're timid, scare easily, and will hide even though food is dropped into the tank. They will be most active and more secure at night or left alone, but definately will show the aggression as they get older.

Also, you've stated that you've heard that black piranhas are the most aggressive piranhas out there. Well welcome to the board which will help cut the lines between facts and assumptions about these fish. Blacks are known to be solitary fish, which no other can be housed in the same tank and would almost kill mostly anything and everything in with them. And because of this, its become a misconception which alot of people think that they're the most aggresive. However, its a known fact that their behavior is totally different in the wild compared to the home aquaria, which they've been seen to adapt in rivers where multiples of other species are present due to the huge space.


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

Mine is over 4 inches now and is just starting to become more out going and eat with me watching. Your rhom is gonna nip the tails of your feeder until she hits this size then she will begin to gradually eat entire fish. I will also worried because mine sat at a 45 degree angle which worried me that something was wrong, but that just how they are at that age, always at a tilt and hiding. Just give her sometime she will soon become more comfortable and more unpredictable then you know. To get her growing fast she will eat many times a day, just in little amounts and a strong filter will make more of a current in turn making her swim and eat more, getting her bigger faster. Making a current that will travel from one side of the tank to the other is most effective since it resembles their nature environment so well Good luck!


----------



## patis (May 8, 2004)

I've had my black p since it was about 3" as well. It's been about a year now and it's about 3.5 to 4" now. Your black p's behavior is common based from my experience with mine. I first gave it feeder fish, then weened it slowly over to dried fish pellets. They do become fairly agressive over time. Mine continues to attack the light coming from the heater every time it turns on. My black P has also become use to seeing me since I've placed my computer close the fishtank. I have noticed that since I had more exposure in front of my fish, it does not automatically hide anymore as it once did. Give it time and you'll soon start having some fun with your black p.

Make sure your tank has a cover by the way, because mine jumped out one time at 3:45 in the morning. I had a couple of feeder fish in that evening, and one must have been close to the top surface. Ever see those great white shark videos where they leap out of the water just to eat a seal...

Have fun with it.


----------



## Feeding_Frenzy (Feb 12, 2005)

patis said:


> My black P has also become use to seeing me since I've placed my computer close the fishtank. I have noticed that since I had more exposure in front of my fish, it does not automatically hide anymore as it once did.
> 
> [snapback]908163[/snapback]​


Same goes for reds when they get used to your presence and theyre generally more shy then the black varieties.


----------

